# [Xorg] Consommation mémoire élevée

## orgoz

Bonjour,

J'ai récemment remarqué que mon Xorg consommait pas mal de mémoire, et je me demande pourquoi. Comment en peut-on déterminer la cause ?

En fait, en début de session top m'indique environ 3% de mémoire (avec 1Go de RAM) utilisée par X mais au fur et à mesure, cela augmente. Avec un uptime de 4 jours, voici où ca en est :

 5302 root      20   0  225m 186m 7944 S   18 21.1 129:19.49 X

21% c'est un peu énorme non  :Shocked: 

Voici les versions de mes paquets :

x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2

x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r2

x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.40.4

Mon emerge --info au cas où :

```

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r1 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 12 Nov 2007 22:46:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/svn/env /usr/kde/svn/share/config /usr/kde/svn/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/home/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/home/portage/tree"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/home/portage/layman/kde /home/portage/layman/xeffects /home/portage/layman/gentopia /home/portage/layman/sunrise /home/portage/layman/xfce /home/portage/layman/sabayon /home/portage/myoverlay"

SYNC="rsync://88.191.40.249/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amrnb apache2 arts bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo caps cdaudio cdr cli clucene cracklib crypt dbus dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam ffmpeg firefox fortran gdbm gif glitz gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal howl iconv imap isdnlog jabber java jpeg kerberos libdvdread libnotify libsexy mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap musepack musicbrainz ncurses nls no-seamonkey nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xkb xml xorg xscreensaver xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="cmipci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="joystick keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon fglrx vesa fbdev"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Merci à vous si vous pouvez aider  :Smile: 

----------

## Babali

Salut,

Est-ce que tu as encore de la memoire disponnible ?

Si oui, c'est peut-etre juste du cache qui sera liberer

si d'autres programmes demande de la memoire.

Sinon c'est peut-etre du memory leak, utilises-tu

transset, xcompmgr et toute la sauce (pour la

transparance) si oui, mefie toi il me semble que

ces applis leak.

En tout cas un server X a 186m c'est tendax  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Vu que tu as l'overlay xeffect, il se peut que tu aies un Compiz/Beryl.

Je ne sais pas ou ça en est avec Compiz, mais Beryl avait typiquement ce symptôme...

----------

## orgoz

Salut,

 *Babali wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Est-ce que tu as encore de la memoire disponnible ?
> 
> Si oui, c'est peut-etre juste du cache qui sera liberer
> ...

 

En effet, j'ai encore de la mémoire disponible mais il me semble pas qu'elle soit libérée quand d'autres programmes en ont besoin... (avec exaile par exemple qui me bouffe aussi 15% de mémoire, et des applis comme batik qui font du rendu et qui demande allègrement les 100% de mémoire   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Par contre, je n'utilise pas les trucs de transparence, transset et xcompmgr ne sont pas installés...

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vu que tu as l'overlay xeffect, il se peut que tu aies un Compiz/Beryl.
> 
> Je ne sais pas ou ça en est avec Compiz, mais Beryl avait typiquement ce symptôme...
> ...

 

J'ai bien installé Compiz-Fusion... En revanche j'avais pas pensé à le désactiver vu que je ne l'utilise pas  :Rolling Eyes:  (les pilotes ati sont trop bancales).

J'essaye ça, merci.

Edit : relancé sans les options AIGLX, Composite, etc, ca donne :

24554 root      20   0 39252  12m 8196 S    3  1.5   0:09.00 X

----------

## guilc

Petite astuce, utiliser le programme "xrestop" (dans portage).

Il donne la consommation mémoire allouée par chaque programme au sein de la mémoire dédiée aux "pixmaps", donc mémoire imputée à xorg...

Ca peut permettre d'identifier une appli consommatrice...

----------

## El_Goretto

Le memory leak peut très bien venir de fglrx (ati-drivers), cf cet article sur Phoronix.

Sinon, question bête, me semblait avoir lu dans les temps ancien que la mémoire de la carte video était "mappée" dans le processus X, ceci pouvant expliquer des ressources apparemment énormes consommée.

Est-ce toujours vrai?

----------

## nonas

La fuite peut provenir de firefox aussi. Sur certaines grandes images ça devient une horreur : 1Go de ram + 1Go de swap bouffées (par FF et X) aboutissant au kill de FF par le noyau.

----------

## orgoz

Bonsoir,

Voilà après quelques jours, top m'indique une utilisation mémoire de 10% pour X.

24554 root      20   0  182m  88m 6920 S   39 10.0  26:01.86 X

J'ai essayé de regarder avec xrestop mais je vois rien de spécial...

```

3200000   100   21    1  647  326     5224K     11K   5236K 18417 Gentoo Forums :: Poster une réponse - Opera

1a00000   445   36    1  151  152     1595K     15K   1611K 17683 Thunderbird

1c00000    29   22    1   47  100      773K      4K    777K 24710 gnome-terminal

0e00000    14   20    2   21  809      719K     21K    741K 24656 metacity

0c00000   327   27    1  142  192      655K     13K    669K 24662 gnome-panel

3000000     2    2    0    6   36      512K    960B    512K 27684 notification-daemon

3400000   100   24    1   79  113      232K      6K    239K 32300 [Sonata]

2e00000    51   30    1   64  104      140K      5K    146K 27370 XChat

1400000    50   34    1   41   67      139K      4K    143K 24666 Gestionnaire de fichiers

2200000    29   24    1   49   74      136K      3K    140K 24816 Gajim

2400000     8   20    1   24   34      136K      2K    138K 31612

1600000     6   19    0   10   27      128K      1K    129K 24669 Recherches

1000000     4   19    0    6   13      128K    864B    128K 24672 gnome-volume-manager

1200000     3   19    0    6   12      128K    816B    128K 24671 gnome-power-manager

0600000     2    2    0    4   13      128K    408B    128K 24572 gnome-session

1e00000     1    1    0    0 1179        0B     27K     27K   ?   screensaver

0800000     4    1    0    0  130        0B      3K      3K 24645 gnome-settings-daemon

0200000     0    1    1    0    0        0B      1K      1K   ?   <unknown>

2a00000     1    1    0    0    0        0B     48B     48B   ?   xrestop

2000000     0    1    0    0    1        0B     48B     48B   ?   <unknown>

2800000     0    1    0    0    0        0B     24B     24B   ?   <unknown>

2600000     0    1    0    0    0        0B     24B     24B   ?   <unknown>

1800000     0    1    0    0    0        0B     24B     24B   ?   <unknown>

0a00000     0    1    0    0    0        0B     24B     24B   ?   <unknown>

0400000     0    1    0    0    0        0B     24B     24B   ?   <unknown>

2c00000     0    0    0    1    0        1B      0B      1B   ?   <unknown>

```

----------

## guilc

 *orgoz wrote:*   

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Voilà après quelques jours, top m'indique une utilisation mémoire de 10% pour X.
> 
> 24554 root      20   0  182m  88m 6920 S   39 10.0  26:01.86 X
> ...

 

Effectivement. Donc c'est pas spécialement une appli qui leake.

Autre possibilité pour appuyer ce qu'évoque El_Goretto : effectivement, dans le cas des cartes vidéo à mémoire partagée sur la RAM, la RAM vidéo réservée est faire dans le processus X (confirmé pour les intel par exemple). Par contre, ce n'est pas (toujours ?) le cas sur les cartes a mémoire VRAM dédiée...

----------

## razer

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Autre possibilité pour appuyer ce qu'évoque El_Goretto : effectivement, dans le cas des cartes vidéo à mémoire partagée sur la RAM, la RAM vidéo réservée est faire dans le processus X (confirmé pour les intel par exemple). Par contre, ce n'est pas (toujours ?) le cas sur les cartes a mémoire VRAM dédiée...

 

Reste plus à orgoz à rebooter pour vérifier cette hypothèse...

----------

## CryoGen

Il me semble que Xorg leak pas mal aussi quand même...

----------

## guilc

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Il me semble que Xorg leak pas mal aussi quand même...

 

Ou pas : mon X est démarré depuis plus de 15j, et la conso RAM ne bouge pas d'un pouillème...

En général, si X donne l'impression de leaker, c'est plutot qu'une appli pourrie fait des tonnes d'allocations de pixmaps sans jamais les libérer, mais X est plutot propre.

----------

## orgoz

 *razer wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   
> 
> Autre possibilité pour appuyer ce qu'évoque El_Goretto : effectivement, dans le cas des cartes vidéo à mémoire partagée sur la RAM, la RAM vidéo réservée est faire dans le processus X (confirmé pour les intel par exemple). Par contre, ce n'est pas (toujours ?) le cas sur les cartes a mémoire VRAM dédiée... 
> 
> Reste plus à orgoz à rebooter pour vérifier cette hypothèse...

 

Ma carte est une radeon dédiée, donc pas de mémoire partagée.

En tous cas voilà où j'en suis :

24554 root      20   0  181m 150m 8200 S   15 17.0  59:35.50 X

Doit vraiment y avoir une appli qui leak pour que ca augmente en permanence... mais comment la trouver ?

----------

## Temet

Bah poster le "ps aux" complet et puis aussi lire le premier commentaire de Guilc...

----------

## orgoz

ok, voilà donc la "ps aux" complet :

```

USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

root         1  0.0  0.0   1560   372 ?        Ss   Nov10   0:04 init [3]  

root         2  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Nov10   0:00 [kthreadd]

root         3  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Nov10   0:01 [migration/0]

root         4  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Nov10   0:04 [ksoftirqd/0]

root         5  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Nov10   0:01 [migration/1]

root         6  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Nov10   0:03 [ksoftirqd/1]

root         7  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Nov10   0:18 [events/0]

root         8  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Nov10   0:21 [events/1]

root         9  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Nov10   0:00 [khelper]

root        58  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Nov10   0:27 [kblockd/0]

root        59  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Nov10   0:07 [kblockd/1]

root        62  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Nov10   0:00 [kacpid]

root        63  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Nov10   0:00 [kacpi_notify]

root       157  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Nov10   0:00 [ata/0]

root       158  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Nov10   0:00 [ata/1]

root       159  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Nov10   0:00 [ata_aux]

root       160  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Nov10   0:00 [ksuspend_usbd]

root       165  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Nov10   0:00 [khubd]

root       168  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Nov10   0:00 [kseriod]

root       197  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Nov10   1:01 [kswapd0]

root       198  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Nov10   0:00 [aio/0]

root       199  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Nov10   0:00 [aio/1]

root       839  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Nov10   0:00 [scsi_eh_0]

root       841  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Nov10   0:00 [scsi_eh_1]

root       858  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Nov10   0:00 [khpsbpkt]

root       918  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Nov10   0:00 [kpsmoused]

root       937  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Nov10   0:00 [rpciod/0]

root       938  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Nov10   0:00 [rpciod/1]

root       939  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Nov10   0:01 [kirqd]

root       940  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Nov10   0:10 [kjournald]

root      1032  0.0  0.0   1944   340 ?        S<s  Nov10   0:00 /sbin/udevd --daemon

root      1519  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    Nov16   0:00 [pdflush]

orgoz     1867  0.0  0.4   6604  3996 ?        S    Nov16   0:00 /usr/libexec/gconfd-2 7

root      2633  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Nov10   0:39 [kjournald]

root      2634  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Nov10   0:01 [kjournald]

root      4419  0.0  0.0   1604   420 ?        Ss   Nov10   0:00 /usr/sbin/syslogd -m 0

root      4429  0.0  0.0   1560   280 ?        Ss   Nov10   0:00 /usr/sbin/klogd -c 3 -2

101       4486  0.0  0.0   2300   724 ?        Ss   Nov10   0:39 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --system

root      4542  0.0  0.1   7356  1132 ?        Ssl  Nov10   0:00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon

102       4661  0.0  0.1   6084  1584 ?        Ss   Nov10   0:31 /usr/sbin/hald --use-syslog --verbose=no

root      4662  0.0  0.0   2904   556 ?        S    Nov10   0:00 hald-runner

102       4686  0.0  0.0   2032   480 ?        S    Nov10   0:00 hald-addon-acpi: listening on acpi kernel interface /proc/acpi/event

root      4699  0.0  0.0   3000   572 ?        S    Nov10   1:16 hald-addon-storage: polling /dev/hdc (every 2 sec)

root      4702  0.0  0.0   3000   572 ?        S    Nov10   1:15 hald-addon-storage: polling /dev/hdd (every 2 sec)

root      5280  0.0  0.0  12960   764 ?        Ss   Nov10   0:00 /usr/bin/gdm

root      5540  0.0  0.0   4892   308 ?        Ss   Nov10   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd

root      5606  0.0  0.0   1600   348 tty1     Ss+  Nov10   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

root      5607  0.0  0.0   1600   348 tty2     Ss+  Nov10   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

root      5608  0.0  0.0   1600   348 tty3     Ss+  Nov10   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

root      5609  0.0  0.0   1600   348 tty4     Ss+  Nov10   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

root      5610  0.0  0.0   1600   348 tty5     Ss+  Nov10   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

root      5611  0.0  0.0   1600   348 tty6     Ss+  Nov10   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

root      7456  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    Nov16   0:03 [pdflush]

orgoz    19864  0.0  0.1   5060  1720 ?        S    14:23   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=4511645#4511645

orgoz    19967  6.9  6.6 167732 59916 ?        Sl   14:23   0:18 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=4511645#4511645

root     23921  0.0  0.1   2464   956 pts/0    R+   14:28   0:00 ps aux

root     24551  0.0  0.1  13648  1100 ?        S    Nov15   0:01 /usr/bin/gdm

root     24554  2.0 16.8 168152 152940 tty7    SLs+ Nov15  62:16 /usr/bin/X :0 -audit 0 -auth /var/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7

root     24564  0.0 16.8 168152 152940 tty7    SL+  Nov15   0:00 /usr/bin/X :0 -audit 0 -auth /var/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7

orgoz    24572  0.0  0.4  30820  4520 ?        Ssl  Nov15   0:00 gnome-session

orgoz    24634  0.0  0.0   2640   360 ?        S    Nov15   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session

orgoz    24635  0.0  0.0   2364   896 ?        Ss   Nov15   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 4 --print-address 8 --session

orgoz    24638  0.0  0.0   4452   268 ?        Ss   Nov15   0:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- gnome-session

orgoz    24640  0.0  0.2   6824  2492 ?        S    Nov15   0:02 /usr/libexec/gconfd-2 6

orgoz    24643  0.0  0.0   2776   772 ?        S    Nov15   0:00 /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon

orgoz    24645  0.0  0.5  39864  5000 ?        Sl   Nov15   0:18 /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon

orgoz    24652  0.0  0.1   3392  1452 ?        Ss   Nov15   0:34 /usr/bin/esd -terminate -nobeeps -as 2 -d default -spawnfd 24

orgoz    24656  0.0  0.7  17364  7032 ?        S    Nov15   1:11 /usr/bin/metacity --sm-client-id=default0

orgoz    24662  0.1  2.0  78412 18224 ?        S    Nov15   3:57 gnome-panel --sm-client-id default1

orgoz    24664  0.0  0.1  32456  1792 ?        Ssl  Nov15   0:00 /usr/libexec/bonobo-activation-server --ac-activate --ior-output-fd=16

orgoz    24666  0.0  2.6  94388 23728 ?        S    Nov15   0:49 nautilus --no-default-window --sm-client-id default2

orgoz    24669  0.0  1.6  58644 14724 ?        Sl   Nov15   0:03 beagle-search /usr/lib/beagle/Search.exe --icon

orgoz    24674  0.0  0.3  21032  3284 ?        Ss   Nov15   0:22 gnome-volume-manager

orgoz    24676  0.0  0.3  32420  3372 ?        Ss   Nov15   0:01 gnome-power-manager

orgoz    24682  0.0  0.2   9708  2032 ?        S    Nov15   0:00 /usr/libexec/gnome-vfs-daemon

orgoz    24697  0.0  0.0   2500   500 ?        S    Nov15   0:00 /usr/libexec/mapping-daemon

orgoz    24710  0.2  1.9  61876 17492 ?        S    Nov15   7:16 Terminal

orgoz    24711  0.0  0.0   2500   408 ?        S    Nov15   0:00 gnome-pty-helper

orgoz    24712  0.0  0.0   4984   548 pts/0    Ss   Nov15   0:00 zsh

root     24720  0.0  0.0   3532   524 pts/0    S    Nov15   0:00 su

root     24723  0.0  0.2   6736  2632 pts/0    S    Nov15   0:02 zsh

orgoz    24740  0.0  0.1   4012   964 ?        S    Nov15   0:10 xscreensaver -nosplash

root     26516  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Nov15   0:00 [scsi_eh_13]

root     26517  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Nov15   0:01 [usb-storage]

orgoz    27684  0.0  0.8  40676  7740 ?        S    Nov15   0:14 /usr/libexec/notification-daemon

orgoz    31612  0.0  0.6  57376  6048 ?        S    Nov16   0:03 gajim -OO gajim.py

```

et le xrestop au même moment :

```

res-base Wins  GCs Fnts Pxms Misc   Pxm mem  Other   Total   PID Identifier

1a00000   114   35    1  209   77      859K      6K    865K 19967 Gentoo Forums :: Poster une réponse - Mozilla Firefox

1c00000    34   22    1   57   95      773K      4K    777K 24710 root@bamboo xrestop

0c00000   121   27    1  131  163      556K      8K    565K 24662 gnome-panel

0e00000    11   20    2   13  508      512K     14K    526K 24656 metacity

3000000     2    2    0    6   30      512K    816B    512K 27684 notification-daemon

1400000    50   35    1   76   83      157K      4K    162K 24666 Gestionnaire de fichiers

2400000     8   20    1   24   34      136K      2K    138K 31612

1600000    27   22    1   72  103      133K      4K    138K 24669 Recherches

1000000     4   19    0    6   13      128K    864B    128K 24672 gnome-volume-manager

1200000     3   19    0    6   12      128K    816B    128K 24671 gnome-power-manager

0600000     2    2    0    4   13      128K    408B    128K 24572 gnome-session

1e00000     1    1    0    0  384        0B      9K      9K   ?   screensaver

0800000     4    1    0    0   68        0B      1K      1K 24645 gnome-settings-daemon

0200000     0    1    1    0    0        0B      1K      1K   ?   <unknown>

1800000     1    1    0    0    0        0B     48B     48B   ?   xrestop

0a00000     0    1    0    0    0        0B     24B     24B   ?   <unknown>

0400000     0    1    0    0    0        0B     24B     24B   ?   <unknown>

2c00000     0    0    0    1    0        1B      0B      1B   ?   <unknown>

```

Merci pour votre aide.

----------

